# Hardware ranch, playin with the new scope



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Rode around with the wife this afternoon playin with my new razor 11x33. Still quite a few elk hanging around up there. Prolly 8 good Bulls. And man am I impressed with the clarity of this scope. Free handed the pics so sorry for the bad angles. Also saw some moose


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing! I assume those are phone pics?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

yep! just iPhone 6 held up to the eye piece. it was pretty neat to see those bulls lock up too. i didn't think they did that this time of year


----------

